# Slide AM 7.0 mit Anhänger (Weber-Kupplung)



## dotCOM (21. März 2012)

Hallo Liebe Community,

habe mich ein wenig in das Radon Slide AM 7.0 verliebt. Habe vor nächste Woche die weite Reise nach Köln zu machen um das gute Stück mal zu fahren und bei gefallen sofort mitzunehmen.
Hab jetzt aber mitbekommen, dass das Slide hinten mit ner Steckachse ausgerüstet ist. Original scheint es da ja kein Teil zu geben, für die Anhänger ist ein Schnellspaner notwendig.
Im Cube Forum haben sich aber zwei Jungs Lösungen von der Drehbank ausgedacht, die scheinbar auch funktionieren: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=406598 (passend zum Cube Stereo von 2009)
Ist es möglich, dass dies auch am Radon Slide passt? Gibt es vielleicht auch andere Lösungen?

Danke schonmal für eure Antwort

mfg, dotCOM


----------



## greg12 (22. März 2012)

ich an deiner stelle würde ohnehin keinen anhänger am fully ziehen. die hinterbaulager werdens dir danken. die ständige einseitige zug und druckbelastung bei beladenem anhänger 40kg+ sind auf dauer nicht zu unterschätzen. 
außerdem denk ich nicht das radon das ziehen von anhängern frei gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levin (23. März 2012)

Hallo

ich kann mich da nur anschliessen.
Habe 2 Jahre an meinem Helius den Chariot gezogen Allgäu ect.
Die Lager waren hin hatten Spiel.

Selbstbaulösungen an den Kupplungen schaue ich mir erst gar nicht an bzw. kommen für mich nicht in frage, ich ziehe ja nicht ne Kiste Bier sondern meine Kids.
Mit WeberKupplungen habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht nie irgendwelche Probleme.
Also ich rate dir ein Hardtail oder Trekkingrad (mit Scheibenbremsen) für den Betrieb mit dem Hänger.
Vorteile vom Trekkingrad oder Hardtail...ich kann meine Satteltaschen noch mit Kinderzubehör (Windeln ect. Spielzeug Futter Trinken Kleindung) beladen und nehme somit Gewicht vom Hänger weg.
Dies hatt bei unseren Urlauben immer prima funktioniert, und  Ausflüge auf Hütten oder an den Badesee stand nichts im Wege.
Gruss

Jens


----------

